# Fantastic fish/shrimp room !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Found this page looking for info on Hamburg Mattenfilters.. it's AMAZING.. have a peek.
http://www.swisstropicals.com/Swisstropicals Fishroom.html


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Where do I buy lottery again? Really need to win soon.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Great filter/foam for any tank, too bad it's not available locally here. Just a heads up if you plan on using it in a shrimp tank, the 10-20 PSI will not work that well as the babies or even juveniles will go through. I have 20PSI HM filters and still get the odd baby in the back. On the upside, there's no maintenance on these filter. Mulm builds up in the back and sits on the bottom so you can just vac it up.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

fishfur said:


> found this page looking for info on hamburg mattenfilters.. It's amazing.. Have a peek.
> http://www.swisstropicals.com/swisstropicals fishroom.html


i've seen this before and just had another look. Its a fantastic fishroom.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Great news for people wanting this stuff
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

arc said:


> Great news for people wanting this stuff
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12


how do you use these filters? 
never seen this stuff before.

do you just put an airstone in to the poret cube filter?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

chinamon said:


> how do you use these filters?
> never seen this stuff before.
> 
> do you just put an airstone in to the poret cube filter?


The cube filters are ready to go, you do not have to use an airstone. You just need to attach an airline tube on the cubelifter (the white tube) and that's it. The cubelifter has small holes drill in it, that breaks the bubbles and makes them smaller.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We do not carry all products from Swiss Tropicals yet. So we would appreciate feedback, what people are looking for.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Would the 30PPI more suitable for shrimps? If I get teh 39"x39" foam I'll have enough to make 9 diividers for 20G Long tanks. Tempted to give it a try....


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Basics of the Hamburg Mattenfilter

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Web pictures 600 dpi/HMF filter principle.pdf
http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Hamburg Mattenfilter Kits.html

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15690&highlight=Hamburg

cube filters are like Sponge filters but with longer intervals between cleaning.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> We do not carry all products from Swiss Tropicals yet. So we would appreciate feedback, what people are looking for.


Thanks for all the great products you have already brought in. I think a lot of us can remember the days of going to the states to smuggle in ada soil/products or trying for group buys on products available overseas.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

all my tanks already have dual sponge filters and at least one other type of filtration (either HOB or canister). would it be worth the investment to add a poret cube to each tank? or should i not bother (if it aint broke, dont fix it)?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

randy said:


> Would the 30PPI more suitable for shrimps? If I get teh 39"x39" foam I'll have enough to make 9 diividers for 20G Long tanks. Tempted to give it a try....


30ppi will work for shrimps. 45ppi would be even better.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

chinamon said:


> all my tanks already have dual sponge filters and at least one other type of filtration (either HOB or canister). would it be worth the investment to add a poret cube to each tank? or should i not bother (if it aint broke, dont fix it)?


I think it is worth the extra investment. Your shrimps will thank you - they will have larger surface to graze on (poret foam has much larger surface than sponge filters) and you will also save time on maintenance.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad I posted this when I found it ! Randy, you are not the only one. I need to win that blasted lottery too. But having seen the Mattenburg filter idea, I am kind of interested in trying one out. I doubt I'd replace what I have until it wears out, but I am hoping to start a few more small tanks in the new year, for shrimp mostly. 

Be neat to try a Mattenburg in those. Trick is getting the right foam. There's a good article on how to make your own Mattenburg and I think those lifters AngelFins has are the ones needed to do it. Though until Jarmilca mentioned it, I didn't know you could buy Poret foam here at all. I'd only seen it on US sites. It's not especially cheap if you have to buy a big piece of it, though I expect it will last a good long time. Oh well, time will tell. I always did like trying new things and making my own stuff too.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Check this out on their questions and answers, really neat stuff

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam Q&A.html

Interesting thing is, they say that not much bacteria would die cleaning the sponges with tap water, because the level of chlorine at our tap is already very low. If that is the case, then is Prime really needed for our water changing?

A question, i currently have some prefilters on my Aquaclear filters, which are sponges i got from Aqua Inspiration. Would the Poret be much better, or it wouldt make much difference for a prefilter? Remember, there is no air line on the prefilters...

On my actual filters, i am using again sponges from AI, filter floss, then some ceramics ring. Would it be more advantageous to replace the sponge and floss with different grades of Poret?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Poret foam is made of polyether polyurethane, which is a highly hydrolysis-resistant plastic with outstanding aging, temperature. 
On the contrary, regular foams are made of polyester and are acid and alkaline sensitive. They are not as durable as poret foam. 
Poret foam has also much higher internal surface area and it does not shrink or clog.

We have been using cube filters (made of poret foam) for over 3 years and we haven't had to replace any yet. Previously we used common sponge filters and we had to replace the sponge every year because the sponge was clogged or it broke into pieces.

Poret foam is more expensive but it is much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> 30ppi will work for shrimps. 45ppi would be even better.


I don't see any 45 PPI foam on your website, are you planning on carrying any?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We just brought a few sheets of 30 ppi to see if there is an interest in Poret foam. If we get enough interest we will expand our selection.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Any idea what the cost would be on 45 ppi Poret, as a sheet or as cubes, if you were to get it in ?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, just curious, but i was wandering if you sold smaller sheets of it, the 30 ppi should be ok for me, but i was wandering if you do cut / sell smaller sheets like a 2" x 12" for example.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Any idea what the cost would be on 45 ppi Poret, as a sheet or as cubes, if you were to get it in ?


The price would be the same as 30 ppi Poret.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> Hi, just curious, but i was wandering if you sold smaller sheets of it, the 30 ppi should be ok for me, but i was wandering if you do cut / sell smaller sheets like a 2" x 12" for example.


The smallest size we would sell is 13" x 13" = it fits 10, 15 and 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are ordering a few items (poret foam 30 and 45ppi and jetlifters) from Swisstropicals. Let us know if you want us to bring something else for you.


----------

